# Turkey repellent?



## woodbooga

So here's the situation:

Neighbor thinks it's a swell idea to lend a helping hand to mother nature and is putting out turkey feed. Every day about daybreak there's a flock of seriously about 4 dozen wild turkeys that cross the road into their yard to feast. Kind of amusing to watch their effect on the morning commute. And I figure it's just a matter of time until someone gets a smashed windshield and the lawyers get involved.

That as it may be, I'd still prefer that my front yard not be filled with turkeys. Having them pass through occasionally as they once did comes with the territory living in a rural area. And it's fun to watch them. But with the disruption to their natural routine, they mill about and tarry for long stretches of time. And they've overstayed their welcome. Had a hard time the other day finding enough snow that wasn't covered in turkey #### to build a decent snowman with the boy.

Apart from waiting until May 3 and getting a bigger freezer, is there anything I might try to keep them on the neighbors side of the property line?


----------



## Oldtimer

I reccomend a nice compound bow with a proper turkey tip.


----------



## 04titanse

Oldtimer said:


> I reccomend a nice compound bow with a proper turkey tip.



thats my kinda girl right there!!!


----------



## woodbooga

Thanks for the photo of the tip. Was there a bow in that first picture? Somehow missed it the first time.


----------



## nategyoder

You don't have a dog?


----------



## dingeryote

Booga,

Good luck with this.

Turkeys are too stupid to take a hint. 

Dogs or the sounds of Dogs, is about the only thing that keeps my flock away from the house. I had one get into a fight with it's own reflection in the basement door window not long ago...horrible racket. Sic the pooch on them a couple times and they will make a detour for a bit while you go hire a Bikini Model with a Bow.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## woodbooga

nategyoder said:


> You don't have a dog?



Technically yes...but the wife's cocker spaniel's a wus. Cat beats up on him. Only thing that gets a rise out of him is a real good tug on his ear. 

Having said that, maybe I'll strap a couple crabapples to the sides of his head and put him on a short chain at the edge of the property.


----------



## tree md

My favorite replant is number 5 shot backed up with a number 6 in case I miss the first time. :hmm3grin2orange:

Dogs are best to keep them away.

I saw one try to fight it's own reflection in a window onetime too.

However, they surely aren't that stupid when I take to the woods with shotgun in hand...


----------



## woodbooga

dingeryote said:


> Booga,
> 
> Good luck with this.
> 
> Turkeys are too stupid to take a hint.
> 
> Dogs or the sounds of Dogs, is about the only thing that keeps my flock away from the house. I had one get into a fight with it's own reflection in the basement door window not long ago...horrible racket. Sic the pooch on them a couple times and they will make a detour for a bit while you go hire a Bikini Model with a Bow.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Well, looks like a win-win for me. Cocker spaniel stinks to high heaven and I'm too cheep to pay for frequent grooming. Looks like the pooch is gonna get aired out at the edge of the property.

If that don't work, I suppose I'll have to settle for seeing the bright side of things. They're slowing down the traffic pretty good. Damned things are just asking to become a speed bump.


----------



## dingeryote

tree md said:


> My favorite replant is number 5 shot backed up with a number 6 in case I miss the first time. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Dogs are best to keep them away.
> 
> I saw one try to fight it's own reflection in a window onetime too.
> 
> However, they surely aren't that stupid when I take to the woods with shotgun in hand...



No kiddin'.

During deer season they will run around raising hell chasing each other 10' from ya, stop, look at you, and then get back to thier three stooges routine.

I have had to stop the tractor, get out and shoo them outta the way between blueberry rows.

I have had them wander into the barn while I was under the tractor and the stereo was blaring...

But put on a face mask and go to waiting for them, and they refuse to participate. It's like they know.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Oldtimer

Hey Booga....where aboots are you in Tamworth? I'm in Effingham..we DO have a damn lot of turkeybirds around here...


----------



## woodbooga

Oldtimer said:


> Hey Booga....where aboots are you in Tamworth? I'm in Effingham..we DO have a damn lot of turkeybirds around here...



Not in Tamworth. Halfway betwixt 2 of my favorite Abenaki placenames - Chocorua and Gonic. 'Bout 5 miles from the Alton Circle.

NHF&G estimates theere's a statewide population of about 40,000 - a sizeable portion of which I see daily.

There's a limit of one per. There's a youth turkey season the last week of April. Specifies a kid's got to be under 15. Gonna get my 5-y.o. outfitted. While I'm at it, I'll check to see what's available in pink for my 15 month old daughter.


----------



## Oldtimer

I just came from the Alton Traffic circle...on my way back from Loudon getting a replacement driver's door window for the F550..

I watched a flock of T-birds taking roost while I was deer hunting...They made a HELL of a racket..but the doe I had been watching for an hour didn't even flinch, she ate acorns right under the birds as they hopped from branch to branch squeaking. I could have taken a Turkey AND the doe within 10 seconds of each other.


----------



## 1999HarleyRN

Turkeys in our little corner of WNY are out of control. We strarted with a flock of 4 birds right after deer season, they would go behind our horses and pick up spilled grain at feeding time and pick through their manure. We are now up to 12-20 birds depending on the day. They have minimal fear of me and walk right past the dog kennels like the mutts weren't even there. It is comical to watch the horses get tired of them and try to chase them out of their pasture or coral. Come the morning of May 1 and they will be no where to be found.


----------



## dh1984

Oldtimer said:


> I reccomend a nice compound bow with a proper turkey tip.





04titanse said:


> thats my kinda girl right there!!!



:agree2: mine too


----------



## fubar2

Ninga suit and pellet rifle. Remove carcass's before neighbor has a chance to get close enough to inspect them. Accuse him of poisoning them.


----------



## dingeryote

fubar2 said:


> Ninga suit and pellet rifle. Remove carcass's before neighbor has a chance to get close enough to inspect them. Accuse him of poisoning them.



I'm thinking a Hawk Kite and an Owl decoy could be entertaining if placed properly. The more I think about this guy creating the situation, the more it is irksome. 

Suppose The wife and I decide to jump on the Motorcycles and deliver Dingerberrys to the Boogahs. A 15lb Jake to the skid lid at 50mph will keep your chiropractor busy for a good while if you're lucky, and if not, lead to one hell of an embarrasing Eulogy.

Boogah,
Skip the dog. 
Grab a 9 Iron and run over to the neighbors and put a proper whoppin' on him for tryin' to kill me!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## woodbooga

dingeryote said:


> I'm thinking a Hawk Kite and an Owl decoy could be entertaining if placed properly. The more I think about this guy creating the situation, the more it is irksome.
> 
> Suppose The wife and I decide to jump on the Motorcycles and deliver Dingerberrys to the Boogahs. A 15lb Jake to the skid lid at 50mph will keep your chiropractor busy for a good while if you're lucky, and if not, lead to one hell of an embarrasing Eulogy.
> 
> Boogah,
> Skip the dog.
> Grab a 9 Iron and run over to the neighbors and put a proper whoppin' on him for tryin' to kill me!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



That's how they getcha. Dumb and docile...lulling you into a state of false security. Then BOOM!!!! they open a fresh can of Hitchcock on you and make like the kamikaze to the brain bucket. If you do come by, leave the helmet cam at home lest you become "that guy" on youtube. 

Never been one for pasture pool, but a 9 iron sounds good. However, its the looney wife that's the culprit. And there's 2 things in play. First's the old taboo about hitting a lady - regardless of how stupid. Then there's the old truism about the futility of fixing stupid. 

We're talking about a woman who puts suet out to feed the foxes. Nothing new here. And they didn't learn years back when the friendly neighborhood black bear started using their outdoor rabbit hutch as a snack machine. Thumper never saw it coming.

But you're right. It might come down to someone getting hurt and the neighbor being held liable for creating conditions that cause a public safety risk.

On the bright side, the ditzy chick in the red Jetta who likes to do her lipstick whilst driving nearly had a run in this morning. As usual, not paying attention and laid a couple tracks of rubber even. I counted 15 Mississippis before she was able to get on - during which time three more cars had to stop - quite the back up on our little mountain road!


----------



## b1rdman

dingeryote said:


> Booga,
> I had one get into a fight with it's own reflection in the basement door window not long ago...horrible racket.





tree md said:


> I saw one try to fight it's own reflection in a window onetime too.



Same thing here at work a year or two ago.

Crazy birds....


----------



## Swamp Yankee

Similar situation.

Turkeys were taking over the bird feeders. We throw a lot of seed out for the Junkos and other ground feeders, The turkeys would attack by the dozens. My solution, paintball gun.

Paintballs don't kill but they startle and smart. After the turkeys have been hit a couple times they figure it's not worth it. Have yet to see a turkey with more than 2 colors ever come back.

My neighbor is following my lead and defending his deer feeder using the same technique.

We did try Super Soakers, but they don't have enough range.

Take Care


----------



## 55chevyparts

Found this today and immediatly thought about the turkeys. And also as a anti-theft device since it would mark the perp.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_wtt_wueP0


----------



## RVALUE

Oldtimer said:


> I reccomend a nice compound bow with a proper turkey tip.



I'm no archer, but I'd say that was perfect form.


----------



## discounthunter

Oldtimer said:


> I reccomend a nice compound bow with a proper turkey tip.



please post a picture of the bow and tip.

oh never mind ,my wife so nicely pointed it out for me.ouch, the back of my head hurts.


----------



## RVALUE

Who said 'youth was wasted on the young?' 

Youth was _invested_ on this young....


----------



## indiansprings

Take canned corn or whole corn and soak it until it's soft, get you some 50 lbs spiderwire fishing line and some of those tiny treble hooks used for salmon eggs trout fishing, take a needle and the line, thread on 6 to 10 inches of corn tie on the hook and tie the line to something solid in the yard. The turkey will gobble down the corn and trap it's self in the process. You will be able to walk up to it and smack in the head with the nine iron, if it's not already deceased. Problem solved!


----------



## joesawer

dingeryote said:


> I'm thinking a Hawk Kite and an Owl decoy could be entertaining if placed properly. The more I think about this guy creating the situation, the more it is irksome.
> 
> Suppose The wife and I decide to jump on the Motorcycles and deliver Dingerberrys to the Boogahs. A 15lb Jake to the skid lid at 50mph will keep your chiropractor busy for a good while if you're lucky, and if not, lead to one hell of an embarrasing Eulogy.
> 
> Boogah,
> Skip the dog.
> Grab a 9 Iron and run over to the neighbors and put a proper whoppin' on him for tryin' to kill me!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote






I met a guy in Julien Ca in 06 that was wearing a plastic replica of some Spanish chest protecting armor.
He evidently met a turkey while doing about 70mph on his motorcycle and woke up some weeks later in the hospital. 
Turkey there where a regular nuisance. 
I was working on a reservation that controlled there own game laws. When they found out I had a .22 WMR that was death on turkeys they begged me to stay after work and help supply their freezers.
At first it was like shooting fish in a barrel. But it did not take long for them to get pretty wary. But not being subject to "sporting" laws they still did not stand a chance.


----------



## pucksaw

Oldtimer said:


> I reccomend a nice compound bow with a proper turkey tip.



Could you take 11 more pictures, so I could put together a calender


----------

